# Auto changeover of charging leisure/car not working



## yachtie83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Recently the automatic feature of the battery charger when connected to mains appears to have failed. We can manually select either leisure or cab battery at the control panel but if left charging the leisure battery the vehicle alarm gradually flattens the cab battery 12.2v

ORIGINALLY if we tried charging cab batt by selecting it at the panel a relay would click and if battery voltage of cab batt was high enough it would drop out and keep charging the leisure batts.

Am I right to expect both batteries to be kept topped up when on hookup?

Van is 2009 Swift bessacarr E560 FB 

Any input appreciated


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Make of electrics?*

Hi,
Are you Nord or Sarg? both very different systems used by Swift up to your date

Ray


----------



## yachtie83 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ray
Thanks for reply. Electrics are Nord

Ken


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Our to*

Hi 
In that case, our van has the Nord system and has never charged both batteries

We can choose hab or base and it has not "auto" reverted to the alternative, ever

But it is Nord we are talking about - ours has a 45.5 amp discharge at all times !!!!!

So sorry cant offer any advice or help other than yours now operates as ours always has

Good Luck Ray


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Engine battery charging*

Our last three vans have been Swifts none had a feature that would top up the engine battery when on hook up automatically only by manual selecting it. Easiest was is to fit a battery mate from Eddie Van Bitz simple to fit (three wires) as son as the engine battery is one volt lower than the leisure battery it starts to trickle charge it from the leisure one also will extend engine battery's life when away from hook put parked up.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, we've got the Bolero 2009 with the Nord.... system and it has always kept both batteries topped up. Unlike Airstreams ours used to show a continuous 1.7 amps discharge, but replaced control board under warranty corrected this. Was supposed to have been changed to a Sargent, but midway through the process Swift changed their mind and so still with the Nord....! Still OK at present, but I do wonder what will happen if it goes wrong again.

Gary


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nord repairs*

Hi,
Quote from Apuljack Engineering to fix the "discharge " issue

Hi Ray

The fault is with the circuits on the fuse board rather than the control panel. We have a standard fixed price for the repair and upgrade of this fault of £125 plus return shipping or £7.50.

We always take both the control panel and fuse box so we can test them together in our lab. Please just raise an order via our web site and we will process your order and send you an order confirmation with order number.

We decided we would live with it

Ray


----------

